# JUST LIKE TO SAY



## JMS (Dec 28, 2008)

what a great forum you have here

i dont own a TT but i am thinking about getting one , but im not in your league im sorry to say , so perhaps im out of my depth here , if i am please say as im not easily offended im a regular poster on another forum nothing to do with cars tho , been posting on forums for 11 yrs now :roll: :lol:

but i would like some info please on the price range that suits me n the pitfalls that come with buying a high mileage car , this will be my 2nd car i only do 9000 miles a year so you can see it wont get used much :lol: :lol: , i do like the TT my niece has one n yes its black .

n cost a lot more than a poor hard up plumber like me can afford [smiley=bigcry.gif] but il understand if im not in the right place [smiley=baby.gif] i have read various posts [smiley=book2.gif] on here but i need some basic questions asking

john .


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome to the forum 

don't be afraid to ask questions, this is probably the best knowlwdge base you will find anywhere.

Is it a mk1 or 2 you are contemplating? if it's the mk1 there are plenty of bargains to be had at the moment

have a look in the for sale section

one of the Andys will be along soon to promote the TTOC :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## JMS (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for your warm n prompt replies guys n thanks for the link [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

now this is where il need your experience n patience [smiley=bigcry.gif]  mk1 or mk2 is ther much of a difference i can see what you are saying about the bargains , but its the high mileage that comes with it , i dont want a AA truck dogging me down the road in case it dies on me if u see what i mean ,

im not into the soft top range altho im not knocking them , but im a tad bit older than some of you lads on here n would soon suffer with a stiff neck :roll: :lol: :lol:

also i can see the spec on the 180 & 225 different on acceleration a second ( please correct me if im wrong ) but would i notice that much difference if i went for the 180 , also what kind of milage would i get in real terms of driving not being to heavy footed on the 180 or the 225 just out of intrest although i wouldnt declare the figures to the mrs :lol: :lol: :lol: for obvious reason :roll:

john


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a MkI 180 and it was great but I always had that niggle that I should have bought the 225. So I bought the V6 MkII and never looked back ,there are bargains in both camps.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## JMS (Dec 28, 2008)

yes i must admit the 225 is good especially when my nieces husband showed me the acceloration on it  :lol: i did look to see wot the difference is on the mk1 n the mk2 the mk1 would be in my price range whereas the mark 2 would be if i won the lotterey n as i dont do it it will never happen [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

another question , ok i think i have come to realise im likely to get a high mileage car i can understand that , are the older cars more problematic lets say from an x , w , y , 2001 n a 2002 after that they seem to go out my price range :twisted: AGAIN :lol:

When you say bargains to be had ive been looking on Auto trader anyone got any other links i could go on please ?

the v6 does sound good but i think the mrs would devorce me if i said that one :roll: :lol: mmmmm come to think of it :lol: :lol:

thanks john

n thanks for the others on the warm welcome


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I sold my 2002 225 in August to get the TTS

I had the mk1 for almost 5 years

was getting about 400 miles per tank
insurance was about £425 inc mods
Servicing £250 every 2 years (independant)
Road tax may be an issue now with a 2002 225 if it does go up to £400+ pa

spose if you buy a 2002 or earlier parts will need replacing, but plenty of good independants out there.

look for one that has had the cambelt done and a good service history

hope that helps


----------



## JMS (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info IKon66 thats what i was hoping for , when you said servicing every 2 yrs do you mean to tell me you only did it every year ?? or am i seeing it wrong ??

so they dont need tunning like they did on older cars yrs ago ,

looking at those figures n you saying an independant i assume you mean not an audi dealor your own mechanic ? i was talking to my regular mechanic n he said you used to have to get spare parts if they go wrong from the main dealer :roll: :lol: ,

my niece has her car serviced at an audi dealer but she pays £400 plus yeesh made me feel ill :lol: :lol: :lol:

is this not the case now as looking at your figures thats pretty good its supprised me for sure , so if i go below 2002 would i not have to pay the £400+

well many thanks for helping me i always find its best to do some research b4 you buy anything , n this forum has helped me a lot thanks for all your time on answering my bombardment of questions n thanks for telling me to look for a car service history n the cambelt done , had my cambelt go on my present car n like its been said its a costly affair :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

john


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, if you're looking for a Mark 1 coupe, there has never been a better time to buy, ask as many questions as you like, don't rush in and buy the first you see, there are plenty. Full service history, plenty of receipts for work carried out and buying from someone on here is a good place to start :wink: The people on the forum are a great help with advice and will help as much as they can, also as stated join the TTOC. I had a Mark 1 225 before moving onto the Mark 2.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

JMS said:


> Thanks for the info IKon66 thats what i was hoping for , when you said servicing every 2 yrs do you mean to tell me you only did it every year ?? or am i seeing it wrong ??
> 
> *mine was set to avs servicing so about 20k miles or every 2 years was about the norm*
> 
> ...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JMS said:


> cost a lot more than a poor hard up plumber like me can afford


You're having a laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

My plumber has a nice big house, a TR6 in his double garage along with a Harley Fat Boy. He drinks all day Sunday and eats out regularly. His van has a '58 plate and he pays for a shag... 

Oh. :?

That's why he has money... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## JMS (Dec 28, 2008)

Well rich your plumber has done better than me sadly [smiley=bigcry.gif] all i did was pay my morgage off at 41 n took semi retirement but that still dosent mean anything :twisted: :lol:

im going through a mid life crises i think well thats wot the wife calls it :lol: 54 is that mid life tho i dont think so :lol: :lol:

i could do with one now b4 i get passed the label of you young lads saying look at that old git getting out that car , & i know thats true cus no doubt i said the same yrs ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ok lets get back to the serious stuff i could tax & insure it for 6 months of the year only use it in the summer time ( well thats if we ever get one :roll:  ) so looking at your figures even for the 225 it would still not be dear to run mmm im liking it even more now .

im pleased i found this forum as i have always thought TTs were for the lads that live at home with ther mums n dads n were well beyond my reach thanks for the input mike much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

oops got a tad confused now [smiley=book2.gif] is the mk1 the 180 model & the mk11 is the 225 model or does it mean the mk11 is the newer cars see i said i was new to these [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?

yes i know what your thinking but stick with me lads i am getting ther i promise :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkI is the old fashioned errr sorry classic shape and come in 150 180 190 225 240 and V6 .The new (06-) MkII model comes in 2.0 and 3.2s of various guises.


----------



## JMS (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for explaning it i like the new shape who dosent but itl have to be the old shape for me id be just as happy with that tho , more than happy :lol:

well thanks for all your help lads its much appreciated il keep looking n il pop back on if i need to pick your brains further

thanks again john <


----------

